# Mixed bag



## orionmystery (Oct 13, 2013)

IMG_0015 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7795 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_7471 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_9982 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_9178 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_5732 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr





IMG_5417 copy by Kurt (Hock Ping GUEK) orionmystery.blogspot.com, on Flickr


----------



## GRafyx (Oct 13, 2013)

WOW! How do you find so weird insects? I' ve never seen these before! All of those are very sharp, good job mate!

Edit: What aperture was used? What lens? Thank you


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 13, 2013)

GRafyx said:


> WOW! How do you find so weird insects? I' ve never seen these before! All of those are very sharp, good job mate!
> 
> Edit: What aperture was used? What lens? Thank you



Thanks. 1 & 5 taken with MPE65 at normally around F11, ISO200, 1/200, MT24EX twin flash, concave diffuser:

MT24EX concave diffuser quick update | Up Close with Nature

The rest taken with sigma 150mm, also around F11, aperture priority mode, normally with tripod:

Tips on shooting with natural light | Up Close with Nature


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 13, 2013)

Awesome pics Hock Ping, simply fabulous


----------



## cedrickoh (Oct 13, 2013)

Do you remember your distance from the first pic? Between lens and bug


----------



## orionmystery (Oct 14, 2013)

Thanks, guys.



cedrickoh said:


> Do you remember your distance from the first pic? Between lens and bug



Exif says 270 mm, but that's impossible. I think it was shot at around 3X. That's 2 inches from front of lens to subject.


----------

